# Best rear tires for garden tractor, for plowing snow



## sbt1

What are the best tires for plowing snow... I don't want to run chains and tear up the asphalt.


----------



## Milwaukee

NO good tire for that


you need tire chain for that because that tractor without tire chain are useless.


How to not destroy is not try spin with chain on it. 



What tractor are you talk about?


----------



## DEWFPO

sbt1;684176 said:


> What are the best tires for plowing snow... I don't want to run chains and tear up the asphalt.


I've used Ag tires on a 4WD tractor with good results even on steep, slippery slopes. If your plowing a flat driveway and have a 2WD tractor you may want to consider wheel weights and get the smallest width blade you can find so your not trying to push too much.

DEWFPO


----------



## Jdeerekid

your standard turf tires are going to be the best for ice on the drive. But are going to be pretty much useless without chains when plowing. If you have a snowblower you will be able to get away without chains as long as your drive is mostly flat. You will have to add weight to the rear also. I would recommend running chains just dont spin. They will not really damage the asphalt much if any.


----------



## CAT MAN

I have have a 2305 JD we have the industrial tires on it and its 4wd, tires are loaded but we still run chain's on the back our driveway is step. really only use it for the finish work though works great.


----------



## sbt1

*It's an old Allis Chalmers*

Sounds like I am going to need to go with weights and chains... yeah I'll just be careful to minimize spinning.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

I don't know what kind of tractor you have but on my deere x585 I run HD field trax from carlise.I do have 4wheel drive but i don't use any weight or chains.prior to that I had a x475 which was 2wd and I put 6 suit case weights on the back it would plow a mountain of snow.no chains at all now with a big hill or ice that might be another story! ag tires are to hard! these tires are soft and bite reall well!


----------



## Jdeerekid

FSUPERDUTY;685475 said:


> I don't know what kind of tractor you have but on my deere x585 I run HD field trax from carlise.I do have 4wheel drive but i don't use any weight or chains.prior to that I had a x475 which was 2wd and I put 6 suit case weights on the back it would plow a mountain of snow.no chains at all now with a big hill or ice that might be another story! ag tires are to hard! these tires are soft and bite reall well!


Yea the HDAP(Heavy duty all purpose) tires are nice. I forgot all about them. They are almost like a turf tire on steroids.


----------



## CAT MAN

there more like a mud tire. LOL


----------

